# Tresemme or Aussie



## macupjunkie (Mar 4, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Aussie heat protectant spray? I've read many reviews on tresemme but I can't find any on Aussie, but aussie comes in a bigger bottle, and is also cheaper than tresemme. I think I will buy tresemme because it does have a better reputation but I was wondering if Aussie works and if it makes your hair greasy/hairsprayed-like or unatural.


----------



## han (Mar 4, 2007)

i never tried the heat protectant spray but aussie shampoo &amp; conditioners "rock" i love the 3 minute miracle Deeep


----------



## kristiex0 (Mar 4, 2007)

i used to use the TreSemme heat protectant until i found the Chi Iron Guard on sale for $10 .. but i have used Aussie 3-minute miracle and their leave-in conidtioner.. they work AMAZINGLY.. so, their other products are probably great, too. Personally, I love the smell of the TreSemme line.


----------



## macupjunkie (Mar 4, 2007)

I think my decision shall be based on the smell test  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Aussie is cheaper than tresemme also twice the amount while I love tresemme's shampoo and conditioner and it seems to have a lot of good reviews. But I need to start spending less.. so smell test it is! (although I bet the scent will be gone after straightening..)


----------



## lynnda (Mar 4, 2007)

I am seriously on my third bottle of the Tressemme and love it!!!!


----------



## cinnamingirl (Mar 7, 2007)

i love both tresemme and aussie conditioners ....... however i use miracle mist... heat defense conditioning spray from alberto vo5 and it works really well


----------



## -Missy L- (Mar 8, 2007)

All Aussie products make your hair smell like you just stepped out of a hair salon! I love them. I use the Leave-in conditioner on the ends of my extensions and works brilliantly!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 8, 2007)

Ditto!!!!! I also love the smell of Aussie products. I have all the shampoos, conditioners, gels , mousses but not the Heat Protection


----------



## MindySue (Mar 9, 2007)

this is helpful not for the spray but because you guys have said their shampoo and conditioner works good. ive always wanted to try them out.


----------

